# Composite Gotei 13 vs Fairy Tail Universe



## Catalyst75 (Mar 13, 2016)

The Gotei 13 will be comprised of thirteen Captain-level characters who have demonstrated their Bankai in-series, or are known to be powerful combatants without using Bankai:

1. Yamamoto Shigekuni
2. Urahara Kisuke
3. Ichimaru Gin
4. Unohana Yachiru
5. Current Kuchiki Rukia
6. Current Byakuya Kuchiki
7. Komamura Sajin
8. Kyoraku Shunsui
9. Kensei Muguruma
10. Hitsugaya Toshiro
11. Zaraki Kenpachi post-Muken
12. Mayuri Kurotsuchi
13. Current Abarai Renji

NOTE: I am so sorry, Ukitake.  I wish you were on here, but you haven't shown Bankai and your condition is currently unknown. 

How far do they all get in Fairy Tail?


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 13, 2016)

The Fairy Tail verse gets rekt, wtf





All of the Bleach characters you posted are MHS+ with town+/small city/city level/island level+ (lol Kenpachi and Yama are there) stats and better hax with characters like fucking Urahara and Mayuri as teammates





Acnologia gets sliced from Kenpachi in a matter of seconds


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 13, 2016)

Yamamoto ashes them all.

Nothing of value is lost.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 13, 2016)

wow


what a slaughter


----------



## manidk (Mar 14, 2016)

I'd pay good money to see Gin go Kamishini No Yari and just spin in a circle.

The only real problem I can think of off the top of head is doesn't FT have some solid timestop feats now?


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 14, 2016)

They should use the timestop abilities to run way, because that's the only scenario where the FT timestop will be helpful


----------



## manidk (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't really keep up with calcs nowadays so I don't really know if it'd be helpful or not, it's just literally the only hitch in the clean sweet the Gotei 13 has otherwise.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 14, 2016)

manidk said:


> I'd pay good money to see Gin go Kamishini No Yari and just spin in a circle.
> 
> The only real problem I can think of off the top of head is doesn't FT have some solid timestop feats now?



I forgot about this, they do actually and Zeref seems to be able to let at least one other person be unaffected it

They might pull something off if its 1 on verse


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 14, 2016)

Liquid


Remember Szayel's ending?


Imagine an even worse scenario than this


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 14, 2016)

manidk said:


> I don't really keep up with calcs nowadays so I don't really know if it'd be helpful or not, it's just literally the only hitch in the clean sweet the Gotei 13 has otherwise.




The Gotei 13 already won, it was not even a decent battle


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 14, 2016)

manidk said:


> I don't really keep up with calcs nowadays so I don't really know if it'd be helpful or not, it's just literally the only hitch in the clean sweet the Gotei 13 has otherwise.



We usually have a restriction for that, don't we?  That abilities such as that are ineffective against other characters who are more powerful than the user?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 14, 2016)

Liquid said:


> Fuck no      .



I could have sworn there was something like that.  Otherwise, we'd have people claiming she could time stop on someone as powerful as Superman or Galactus.

But since I appear to be mistaken, how is freezing time generally handled?


----------



## Weather (Mar 14, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> I could have sworn there was something like that.  Otherwise, we'd have people claiming she could time stop on someone as powerful as Superman or Galactus.
> 
> *But since I appear to be mistaken, how is freezing time generally handled?*



If you don't have feats or a reason (plotwise or at least some kind of statement or a simple reasonable assumption) to resist timestop, you don't.

End of story.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 14, 2016)

Honestly we don't really even know how he uses time stop. He only ever used it once and he was off panel when it happened. We have no idea if it requires some sort of set up or other requirement.


----------



## manidk (Mar 14, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> We usually have a restriction for that, don't we?  That abilities such as that are ineffective against other characters who are more powerful than the user?



Last I checked that only applies to certain things like poison style hax and shit.  Case-by-case.

Timestop is applied universally though.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 14, 2016)

Dimaria used it without prep

no reason why zeref would need it


----------



## manidk (Mar 14, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Honestly we don't really even know how he uses time stop. He only ever used it once and he was off panel when it happened. We have no idea if it requires some sort of set up or other requirement.



The last few chapters apparently have a new character with actual time stop.

She holds the soul of FT's "God of Time."


----------



## Weather (Mar 14, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Honestly we don't really even know how he uses time stop. He only ever used it once and he was off panel when it happened. We have no idea if it requires some sort of set up or other requirement.



I think DiMaria is a better example of the FT time stop.

Given that is a total expy of ZA WARUDO.

And Ultear can make the FT team move in a timestop as well, so if they can pull that off they have a chance.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 14, 2016)

Weather said:


> I think DiMaria is a better example of the FT time stop.
> 
> Given that is a total expy of ZA WARUDO.
> 
> And Ultear can make the FT team move in a timestop as well, so if they can pull that off they have a chance.



"The World's" only limitation was that there was a time limit to how many seconds Dio could stop time for (a limit that increased with every usage).  Special Stands with universal effects like "The World's" level don't have many limitations in-series.

In regards to Dimaria, "Age Seal" is an ability derived from magic power, like everything else in Fairy Tail (discounting "NAKAMA POWAH!!" and "LOVE").  I suppose the question I had in mind when I posed my original question went along these lines: *if Dimaria were to confront an opponent who had more magical power than her, both in Base and in God Soul form, would the opponent be able to resist or be immune to "Age Seal"?*

But I suppose that logic was quite flawed when applied to a time manipulation ability.


----------



## sasykei (Mar 14, 2016)

People forgot that FTVerse can stop time.
They're not going down that easily.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 14, 2016)

Takes it alone


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 14, 2016)

Fairy Tail is haxxed


----------



## sasykei (Mar 14, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Takes it alone



Only if they're not capable of killing him in stopped time. 
Yamamotos defense would probably kill some of them.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 14, 2016)

Zeref is the only human in verse who doesnt get blitzed  
But timestop from him is a legit option yeah


----------



## Divell (Mar 14, 2016)

magicalsieg said:


> The Fairy Tail verse gets rekt, wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This, I'm pretty sure the only real problem would be the mages with really huge hax.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 14, 2016)

what does time stop matter when, they can't harm the likes of kenpachi.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Mar 14, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> NOTE: I am so sorry, Ukitake.  I wish you were on here, but you haven't shown Bankai and your condition is currently unknown.



... When was the last time you read Bleach?


----------



## Sablés (Mar 14, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> what does time stop matter when, they can't harm the likes of kenpachi.



petrification bfr sensory fuckery, take your pick.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 14, 2016)

Liquid said:


> petrification bfr sensory fuckery, take your pick.



Petrification requires eye contact in which wouldn't work because he is stuck in time stop so he can't see her. and if he's not her head would be rolling before she could react.  can't soul reapers open holes in different dimensions, not to mention he cut through gremmys space room. sensory fuckery means shit when they can't penetrate his skin, not to mention, he'd get a kick from it. Just look at tosens fight with him. He'd hit her eventually.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 14, 2016)

So I log in and this thread is like

The third thing I notice

Then I look at which parts of the Gotei are being put up against Fairy Tail


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 14, 2016)

FT gets raped badly.


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 14, 2016)

Liquid said:


> petrification bfr sensory fuckery, take your pick.



As someone stated, Petrification doesn't work when Time stops because Light also stops too along with Brain activity and everything else...

So they won't be able to see the gaze.

And Ultear only has a limited amount of time to even have 2-3 people move in time so can we really use that when we have no idea how MANY can she allow to move within time like that.

BFR can work but the Captains can easily blitz them if they are too close and we have no idea the range they have to be on and so on and so forth...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 14, 2016)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> ... When was the last time you read Bleach?



I keep up with the weekly releases, thank you very much.  If you are bothering to ask me that, then I should ask when you read Bleach last.

Ukitake has not used his Bankai yet, and Mimihagi completely laid him out, and we were left wondering whether he is dead or unconscious.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 15, 2016)

People are eager to close this thread, just by saying "FT gets stomped", wtf.

Anyways, while Zeref stops time he simply uses his death magic which is under the category of hax, not a NLF, for the same reason Respira is hax. And the Bleach team gets killed.

An alternative situation, Dimaria stops time and kills the Gotei 13 that are equal to her in durability, and I'm pretty sure that all except Ken and Yamamoto are city level and mach 29. With those two left time is unfrozen. Now Zeref can once again freeze time and allow Acnologia to move freely. Acnologia takes Kenpachi after about 3 hits. 

Time is unfrozen again and Yamamoto has to deal with 5 other dragons that are slightly lower than Acnologia in DC but equal in speed. And Acnologia as well. Zeref can also just use death magic on Yama as well...

Bleach team cant win here no matter what with the hax, stop.

Etherion can be fired as well, which is country level.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 15, 2016)

Mach 29 stopped being relevant to anyone worth a shit in bleach quite a while ago IIRC.


----------



## Akira1993 (Mar 15, 2016)

FT get* blitzed* and stomped with relative ease


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 15, 2016)

Melzalgald said:


> People are eager to close this thread, just by saying "FT gets stomped", wtf.
> 
> Anyways, while Zeref stops time he simply uses his death magic which is under the category of hax, not a NLF, for the same reason Respira is hax. And the Bleach team gets killed.
> 
> ...



Gin releases Kamishini no Yari and pierces Dimaria before she can react, leaves a piece of Kamishini no Yari inside her that will dissolve her cells and kill her.

Yamamoto releases Zanka no Tachi, , or vaporizes anyone who can survive with Kyokujitsujin and Tenchi Kaijin.  No physical attacks can hit him because Zanjitsu Gokui burns hotter than anything anyone in Fairy Tail can survive.  

Dragons?  Yamamoto and Zaraki can kill every last one of them.  

Someone to kill Zeref?  Point Nozarashi, Zanka no Tachi at him.  You are also applying a NLF to Zeref's Death Magic.  You have no way of knowing if that magic could people at Zaraki or Yamamoto's level.  Bleach has known instances of people being able to nullify the abilities of an opponent by being sufficiently more powerful than them (even when said ability would be qualified as "hax").

Oh, and Etherion?  *One hour is required to prepare to fire that thing.*  Anyone who could activate the Etherion would be wiped out before that hour was finished, leaving it not fired.  Zanka no Tachi would have destroyed Soul Society *in a few minutes of time* just by being released.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 15, 2016)

How does that death magic even work on a shinigami?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 15, 2016)

Melzalgald said:


> and I'm pretty sure that all except Ken and Yamamoto are city level and mach 29.


Literally everyone here is like

Mach 500+

Anyways Catalyst's latest post really just makes me think this is a spite thread


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 15, 2016)

I guess Yamamoto kills every Bleach character too then


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2016)

> Oh, and Etherion? One hour is required to prepare to fire that thing.



Not saying it would help

 but with time stop the prep time technically don't exist.

as long as zeref allows it to work while everyone is on a timestop.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 15, 2016)

Zeref stops time given He is faster than anyone here
Then brandy throws a rock at gotei and kill everyone that isnt island level by transforming that rock in a huge mountain
Cana puts anyone who looks alive on cards 
Gg


----------



## Sablés (Mar 15, 2016)

zeref isn't as fast as dragons


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 15, 2016)

Regicide said:


> Literally everyone here is like
> 
> Mach 500+
> 
> Anyways Catalyst's latest post really just makes me think this is a spite thread



Try method of test for a full-power Gotei 13. 

One of the issues involved with placing all the Gotei 13 Captains in any vs. battle in the past was that so many of them in the past did not yet display the abilities of their respective Bankai in battle.  That could causes losses for characters restricted to Shikai as a result, when otherwise they could have won battles using their Bankai.

Nowadays, especially with the recent arc, that is no longer an issue, as we have now seen enough Bankai from Shinigami in the Gotei 13, both present and former, to have a full line-up of thirteen Captain-level Gotei 13 Shinigami with Bankai.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 15, 2016)

Liquid said:


> zeref isn't as fast as dragons


Zeref met acnologia alone and fucking threatened him 
He obviously is not going to get blitzed like spriggans were otherwise this move would be retarded


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 15, 2016)

Zeref needs the Spriggan and Etherion to fight against Acnologia.


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 15, 2016)

People think that Bleach is still mach 29+ or shit like that?





Bitch ass Bankai version of SS Ichigo is at mach 521+


----------



## Sablés (Mar 15, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Zeref met acnologia alone and fucking threatened him
> He obviously is not going to get blitzed like spriggans were otherwise this move would be retarded



>Threatened him

His "threat" amounted to appealing to Acnologia's inner blood knight via begging him to wait a little longer for a proper challenge. If that isn't admitting inferiority outright, I don't know what is.

Doesn't help that August said he needs an unlimited supply of magic power just to _have a chance_ at beating Acnologia

Then we have Igneel and Zeref teaming up to orchestrate th whole 7DS future nonsense which is one hell of an overly convoluted and roundabout scheme if they could just tag team him.

Arcadios listed beating Zeref as the first step to inevitably killing Acnologia

Literally couldn't be more clear that Acnologia shits on Zeref unless it was said verbatim.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Mar 15, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> I keep up with the weekly releases, thank you very much.  If you are bothering to ask me that, then I should ask when you read Bleach last.
> 
> Ukitake has not used his Bankai yet, and Mimihagi completely laid him out, and we were left wondering whether he is dead or unconscious.



My eyes saw "Ukitake."

My brain read "Urahara."


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 15, 2016)

So this Death Magic is as wanked as Avada Kedavra ?

Edit: Where does Bleach clock in speed ? And where does FT ?


----------



## Keishin (Mar 15, 2016)

Liquid said:


> >Threatened him
> 
> His "threat" amounted to appealing to Acnologia's inner blood knight via begging him to wait a little longer for a proper challenge. If that isn't admitting inferiority outright, I don't know what is.
> 
> ...


Zeref is supposed to be the strongest black mage in FTverse though. Acnologia is simply hard to defeat because he has massive defense boost against anything not DS magic.


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 15, 2016)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> So this Death Magic is as wanked as Avada Kedavra ?
> 
> Edit: Where does Bleach clock in speed ? And where does FT ?



Bleach clocks in ATLEAST Mach 500+. It's hard to tell ultimately how much faster the characters have gotten since SS.

Not sure about Fairy Tail but I highly doubt it's anything close to Mach 200.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 15, 2016)

Right then, I just had that doubt in mind .


----------



## Sablés (Mar 15, 2016)

Keishin said:


> Zeref is supposed to be the strongest black mage in FTverse though. Acnologia is simply hard to defeat because he has massive defense boost against anything not DS magic.



good for him

shame being a black mage means fuck all to a different species, it doesn't even confirm he's the most powerful wizard, period.


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 15, 2016)

Liquid said:


> good for him
> 
> shame being a black mage means fuck all to a different species, it doesn't even confirm he's the most powerful wizard, period.



Took me a minute to see who your avatar is(and I call myself a Dizzy fan...)


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 15, 2016)

Top tiers are like 6 times faster than mach 200 


> His "threat" amounted to appealing to Acnologia's inner blood knight via begging him to wait a little longer for a proper challenge. If that isn't admitting inferiority outright, I don't know what is.


Wot? 



Zeref is like totally in the control of their talk 
He is obvious weaker but if acnologia didnt respect his power he wouldnt have complimented him about how he could easily conquer the world
Also fairy heart is a source of power for all we know 
It supplies more mana not more power 
Thats why its said to be able to fuel countless of etherions not to fire with the power of countless etherions


----------



## Sablés (Mar 15, 2016)

Mangopando is shit 90% of the time  m8 

What Zeref is saying is that he plans to use FH to give Acnologia a fight where he can go all out meaning Zeref by himself, isn't at that level. 

No reason to scale here.  Main Dragons > Zeref > Humans until proven otherwise.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2016)

Zaraki still takes it alone.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2016)

Regicide said:


> Literally everyone here is like
> 
> Mach 500+
> 
> Anyways Catalyst's latest post really just makes me think this is a spite thread



>Being this naive

It involves Bleach and Catalyst. Of course it's going to be in Bleach's favor.


----------



## Divell (Mar 15, 2016)

I wouldn't say is a total stomp guys. Some dragons can pretty much one-shot half of the captains.


----------



## manidk (Mar 15, 2016)

Liquid said:


> Mangopando is shit 90% of the time  m8
> 
> What Zeref is saying is that he plans to use FH to give Acnologia a fight where he can go all out meaning Zeref by himself, isn't at that level.
> 
> No reason to scale here.  Main Dragons > Zeref > Humans until proven otherwise.



I'm not the most well-versed on FT nowadays, but wouldn't another point be that Natsu with the last of Igneel's power was about to kill Zeref, whereas Igneel himself(albeit weakened) was only able to take one of Acnologia's arms before being bodied?


----------



## fyhb (Mar 15, 2016)

*The Bleach team gets destroyed really.*

Zeref stops time and allows Mest to move, Mest mindfucks the Gotei 13 and moves them to the FT side. They trick the Gotei 13 and trap them in a place, Etherion is fired right there, all of them are dead.

Or Zeref stops time and allows Meredy to move, meanwhile Meredy makes a triple link between her, Kenpachi, and Yamamoto and kills herself so thats Yamamoto and Kenpachi get killed along with her. At the same time Doriate can turn the remaining captains into children versions of themselves and Acnologia rips through them.

Ultear can posses some of the weaker captains on her level (if possessing is even an NLF) and mindfuck them.

Midnight can mindfuck them as well. 

Minerva can take the Gotei 13's Zanpakutou and put them in her space, sapping their power. 

Freed can go back and prep some jutsu-shiki barriers where the Gotei 13 get fucked if trapped inside.

Wahl can find each captains weakness and tell it to the FT team.

Brandish can find a rock and make it multiple kilometers long while throwing it at the Bleach team. 

These are all different scenario's that can happen inside of Zeref's timestop. The easiest one is likely the Minerva and Meredy combo.

*Yeah, Gotei 13 gets destroyed. Yama and Ken can be taken out by Meredy, Mest, or Ultear with their magic. The rest of the Bleach team gets outsmarted.*


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Mar 16, 2016)

Melzalgald said:


> *The Bleach team gets destroyed really.*
> 
> Zeref stops time and allows Mest to move, Mest mindfucks the Gotei 13 and moves them to the FT side. They trick the Gotei 13 and trap them in a place, Etherion is fired right there, all of them are dead.
> 
> ...



This guy gets it


----------



## Sablés (Mar 16, 2016)

manidk said:


> I'm not the most well-versed on FT nowadays, but wouldn't another point be that Natsu with the last of Igneel's power was about to kill Zeref, whereas Igneel himself(albeit weakened) was only able to take one of Acnologia's arms before being bodied?



Pretty much

Also rofl, when I read the title I assumed it was the Gotei 13 all combined in one character but its just a team of several. They shitstomp FT.



Melzalgald said:


> *The Bleach team gets destroyed really.*
> 
> Zeref stops time and allows Mest to move, Mest mindfucks the Gotei 13 and moves them to the FT side. They trick the Gotei 13 and trap them in a place, Etherion is fired right there, all of them are dead.
> 
> ...





GoldGournetChef said:


> This guy gets it



Cool story. Now here's what actually happens:

FT cast are too slow to process that every single one of their opponents can blitz their shit 6 ways to Sunday so they will never get off the nonsense spewed in the above

-Yamamoto tries 1 of 2 options. Sticks to Shikai and literally chars everything within several city blocks using power that not one human bar Zeref is capable of withstanding. Or he goes straight to Bankai and literally murders them just by standing in their immediate vicinity.

- Gin, as Mani so eloquently put it (), can just spin around and slice them all in half as his blade extends farther than Ichigo's eyes could perceive in one direction. He alone is capable of wiping out 90% of the verse with this tactic. 

-Rukia freezes

-Byakuya sword rains or spams sokatsui

-Mayuri poisons their collective ass

The ones who are more geared to smaller crowds like Kenpachi will make a blood bath out of Acnologia / CSK / Mard Geer with superior DC/Hax


FT is fucked for too many reasons. The main 2 is an inability for all but the dragons  to react and that the opposition crowd controls like nobody's business. Its a slaughter.


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 16, 2016)

Liquid said:


> Pretty much
> 
> Also rofl, when I read the title I assumed it was the Gotei 13 all combined in one character but its just a team of several. They shitstomp FT.
> 
> ...



This guy gets it


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 16, 2016)

Melzalgald said:


> *The Bleach team gets destroyed really.*
> 
> Zeref stops time and allows Mest to move, Mest mindfucks the Gotei 13 and moves them to the FT side. They trick the Gotei 13 and trap them in a place, Etherion is fired right there, all of them are dead.
> 
> ...



As Liquid stated, cool story bro but seriously unless Zeref or Dimara or Ultear decides to Time Stop immediately as the match starts(aka they have prep), the no-nonsense Captains(read almost all of them) is going straight out blitz the fuck out of half of the universe RIGHT THEN AND THERE.

I mean for god sakes you have:
- The Commander who can either create fires potent enough to reduce an area larger than Fake Karakura Town to ash or turn into the core of the sun, toss zombies at you that he killed with his Shikai or just plain toss the heat of the sun right at you.

- An absolute genius that is above Aizen in that respect with a versatile Shikai and a Bankai that allows him to reconstruct almost anything near and around him(to be fair)

- A snake in the grass who knows EXACTLY when to use his mundane shikai and bankai to their fullest extent(aka like a portable rail-gun)

- A criminal ABOVE AIZEN who pretty much is more insane than Zaraki, can heal for days on end and will probably kill you while keeping you alive just so she can have "a good fight"...did I mention that there's a good chance her Bankai can completely disintegrate anyone within a certain radius?(again being fair)

- A Lieutenant that benefited from Royal Guard training that basically has her Shikai now work on Absolute Zero temperatures and her Bankai is a Nuke that possibly goes even beyond Absolute Zero(either that or freeze and disintegrates you after...but this is more likely)

- A CAPTAIN that benefited from the Royal Guard training to the point his Shikai was mistaken for his Bankai. Nothing else to say for anyone who knows Byakuya, one of the most no nonsense Captains on the list

- One of the most ridiculously durable Captains in the lineup with a Kaijuu sized Bankai that's stupid durable along with him and unlike the other Captains, if he's healed, his Bankai is good to go again. Let's not forget what happens if he wants to "power up"

- The next Captain Commander. Just as no-nonsense as they come with a stupidly versatile Shikai that's just plain up ridiculous with a simple but broken Bankai

- Kensei...is also no nonsense and his Bankai is extremely effective(since they pack all the power of his Shikai into each gauntlet and since they continue working as long as Kensei has his gauntlet touching them...) and that's not counting the Visored Mask boosting his strength and durability

- ANOTHER No nonsense Captain while he probably doesn't have the ice death effectiveness of Gray or Rukia, can easily take CONTROL of that Ice, take control of the sky and pretty much go crazy with AOE Denial if he ever wants to with Tensho Jurei(and does it really matter when he can kill the Ice users that can really cause problems for him with his swordplay and speed?)

- Zaraki who has shown some pretty beastly tanking feats from his fight against Gremmy alone and has ridiculous levels of strength with a Shikai that's still pretty hard to tell what it does(Kenpachi says it can cut anything but NLF...)

- ANOTHER Genius Captain whose pretty much Batman if you give him prep and the means but even then, he's still a Captain with a stupid strong Shikai and ridiculous Bankai

- And you have Renji who pretty tanked all of Masks hits with so little indifference and killed him with no issue. I honestly cannot see anyone in Fairy Tail equaling out Mask whatsoever past the Dragons and hax users.

Yeah, only a few of the Captains in Catalyst's list will even ALLOW the Fairy Tail characters to try something without a good chunk of them dying before that so yeah...


----------



## fyhb (Mar 16, 2016)

You act like a timestop will just be ignored. Stop denying facts.


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 16, 2016)

Melzalgald said:


> You act like a timestop will just be ignored. Stop denying facts.



Unless they Timestop right then and there, they will get blitzed, period.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 16, 2016)

Melzalgald said:


> You act like a timestop will just be ignored. Stop denying facts.



Not to mention you assume that everyone in fairy tail verse stop there hostility with everyone and have time to plan, an offense. with characters who wouldn't do shit with each other.


----------



## Alita (Mar 16, 2016)

Weather said:


> I think DiMaria is a better example of the FT time stop.
> 
> Given that is a total expy of ZA WARUDO.
> 
> *And Ultear can make the FT team move in a timestop as well, so if they can pull that off they have a chance*.



When did she do this?


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 16, 2016)

Alita54 said:


> When did she do this?



2 chapters ago...but the issue with that was that Ultear technically was in limbo and can only act within a Time Stop after her sacrifice at the magical games.

The problem also comes in that she only allowed 2 people(not sure about Carla) to move within time and it definitely didn't seem like she could allow more or it can last forever either...


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 16, 2016)

She allowed 3 people from hundreds to thousands of kilometers away for several minutes to normally move within someone else timestop 
There is hardly "a problem"
Speed difference is the only thing stopping zeref + brandy +cana to solo this shit zero diff 
Even more because i believe there is prep on op no?


----------



## Alita (Mar 16, 2016)

Xhominid said:


> 2 chapters ago...but the issue with that was that Ultear technically was in limbo and can only act within a Time Stop after her sacrifice at the magical games.
> 
> The problem also comes in that she only allowed 2 people(not sure about Carla) to move within time and it definitely didn't seem like she could allow more or it can last forever either...


Ultear did that though and could only do it for limited time. Not sure what they could even do to dispose of every bleach character in that time.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 16, 2016)

There's a 0.3% chance for Zeref to get killed first (theres a list of FT characters and there are 350 canon ones NOT relisted, 0.3% of 350 is 1.05). Meanwhile its extremely likely for him to use timestop and like Iwandesu said, no diff the Bleach verse.

Also I would assume the verse would work together since its not stated otherwise...and they are forced to fight the opposite trams, not themselves.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 16, 2016)

im sure yamamoto passive existance kills literally 99% of ft verse including cana and brandish tbh
so actually not sadly


----------



## fyhb (Mar 16, 2016)

But timestop


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Mar 17, 2016)

Isn't speed equal


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 17, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> The Gotei 13 will be comprised of thirteen Captain-level characters who have demonstrated their Bankai in-series, or are known to be powerful combatants without using Bankai:
> 
> 1. Yamamoto Shigekuni
> 2. Urahara Kisuke
> ...



Took 2 secs. it's not equalized. Gold


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 17, 2016)

Ultear reversed time around the whole planet and can exist outside of time after that
Even if the gotei 13 do manage to kill certain people(assuming you think they are faster than FT top tiers like dragons) there's the big hax wall preventing them from killing some characters like mavis or ultear


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2016)

When your verse only has ghosts that literally cant fight by themselves im not sure how you can even claim they werent beaten tbh


----------



## Keishin (Mar 17, 2016)

Matta Clatta said:


> Ultear reversed time around the whole planet and can exist outside of time after that
> Even if the gotei 13 do manage to kill certain people(assuming you think they are faster than FT top tiers like dragons) there's the big hax wall preventing them from killing some characters like mavis or ultear


Mavis is just a being without a physical body literally stated in the latest chapter.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 17, 2016)

> killing some characters like mavis


this is no different from saying YYH can't kill Mavis because she's a spirit.. 

Mavis is a soul....

Bleach Shikigami's job are practically to handle souls.

which means Mavis isn't really safe around them..


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2016)

mavis cant even fight as of now
nor can ultear do anything besides deny time stop


----------



## Alita (Mar 17, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Win?


Bradish doesn't have the dc to kill anyone on bleach side since last I checked all were at least city level. She's just small city+ via scaling.

Not sure about the card thing either since from what I remember weaker characters were able to get out of it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2016)

Brandy is island level 
She Is literally the only char who is island level


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 17, 2016)

And her durability is trash.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2016)

yeah thanks for stating the obvious
lol mashima is just too much really


----------



## fyhb (Mar 17, 2016)

Except when time is stopped and Zeref allows his Spriggans to move her speed and durability dont really matter


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 17, 2016)

Matta Clatta said:


> Ultear reversed time around the whole planet and can exist outside of time after that
> Even if the gotei 13 do manage to kill certain people(assuming you think they are faster than FT top tiers like dragons) there's the big hax wall preventing them from killing some characters like mavis or ultear



They are SHINIGAMI, Death Gods. They handle spirits are their daily job next to fighting off Hollows. We may make them tangible but there's no way we are pretending they can't normally harm spirits since you know...they are spirits, have spiritual weapons and abilities.



Melzalgald said:


> Except when time is stopped and Zeref allows his Spriggans to move her speed and durability dont really matter



When do we have proof that Zeref can allow people to move within his timestop? Only Ultear has shown that ability.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 17, 2016)

Zeref let Natsu move in his timestop.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2016)

why would this matter anyway ?
ultear can let 3 people move for minutes regardless 
and even if it isnt for minutes it is also irrelevant because it is enough time to hpersonic characters to perceive as minutes


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 17, 2016)

All of these arguments are based on the assumption, that all the fairy tail characters are together, not too mention allied friend with foe, which nothing has suggested so. OP asks how far they get in fairy tail, which refers to the fact that the location is within the fairy tail verse. we don't know if the captains arrived in one group or split over the fairy tail verse. 

But we can assume anyone with the members with time stop wouldn't be anywhere near, the likes of Natsu, laxus, gildarts.  from what I know ultear can move within time but not stop it. most of the captains would decimate any guilds on fiore. leaving, the dragon king and the spriggan/zeref.  yamma-ji/kenny could easily handle arco. pretty much all the spriggan get annihlated, with the over whelming speed advantage. plus DC/endurance. Zeref has used time stop, only one other person has been shown to move around in it. But he has not been shown to be able to use it in combat e.g. against Natsu, though to be fair I don't think he was trying to kill his brother.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2016)

Ultear has multi continental range so this is moot as fuck
She knows everything thats happening as far as time flows 
She literally became some kind of weird conceptual deity of time
She was at a random village and instantly affected dimaria time stop at the border of ishgal continent
If dimaria uses timestop she will act as she thinks is proper 
And nothing stops someone as smart and situational as ultear to instantly back zeref ass


----------



## fyhb (Mar 17, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> All of these arguments are based on the assumption, that all the fairy tail characters are together, not too mention allied friend with foe, which nothing has suggested so. OP asks how far they get in fairy tail, which refers to the fact that the location is within the fairy tail verse. we don't know if the captains arrived in one group or split over the fairy tail verse.
> 
> But we can assume anyone with the members with time stop wouldn't be anywhere near, the likes of Natsu, laxus, gildarts.  from what I know ultear can move within time but not stop it. most of the captains would decimate any guilds on fiore. leaving, the dragon king and the spriggan/zeref.  yamma-ji/kenny could easily handle arco. pretty much all the spriggan get annihlated, with the over whelming speed advantage. plus DC/endurance. Zeref has used time stop, only one other person has been shown to move around in it. But he has not been shown to be able to use it in combat e.g. against Natsu, though to be fair I don't think he was trying to kill his brother.



No, its a team vs verse battle, the creator of the thread obviously wants both teams to work together the best, theres no information on the OP about either teams being dysfunctional like they originally are.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 17, 2016)

what is "multi-continental" range doing here?

Ultear's literal explanation for why she was at the battlefield was "I don't know what I'm doing here". While they shared a mental link, her body and abilities were abstractions that existed separately from her real self

All their timestop range amounts to a few meters at  best. They.get.blitzed.and.one-shotted.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 17, 2016)

No, she turned into a granny when she reversed time and went to some village to live a safe and happy life.

Ishgar is just a continent and it has a diameter bigger than earths circumference (greater than diamter and height), so iwan is probably assuming that distance.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2016)

> what is "multi-continental" range doing here?
> 
> Ultear's literal explanation for why she was at the battlefield was "I don't know what I'm doing here". While they shared a mental link, her body and abilities were abstractions that existed separately from her real self
> 
> All their timestop range amounts to a few meters at best. They.get.blitzed.and.one-shotted.


it doesnt matter what their timestop range is
the point is ultear was in her granny form on a random countryyard village and was teleported to the border of a  small planet sized continent
anytime someone uses timestop she is sent to there
so that range of contact of her is easily multi continent level


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 17, 2016)

still means nothing if none of the characters that she does unfreeze could even get close to the likes of yamma-ji. anyway dimara probably be killed by the likes of urahara before she could use her ability. either that or incinerated by yamma-ji. urahara/mayuri would have plenty of time to gain intel on there ability's in fact that is what they would do by logic. kisuke the fuck, walked into his last battle with 1000 plans thought up and guessed the outcome.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 17, 2016)

GoldGournetChef said:


> Isn't speed equal





Melzalgald said:


> No, its a team vs verse battle, the creator of the thread obviously wants both teams to work together the best, theres no information on the OP about either teams being dysfunctional like they originally are.



Lol but since OP has stated nothing, to go by we can only assume they are acting as they do in the storyline.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 17, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> it doesnt matter what their timestop range is
> the point is ultear was in her granny form on a random countryyard village and was teleported to the border of a  small planet sized continent
> anytime someone uses timestop she is sent to there
> so that range of contact of her is easily multi continent level



what is this teleport or whatever you're talking about? Ultear and her aged self are not physically connected magic or otherwise, in other words granny ultear has no business in this argument, not even minutely. No magic range or anything, that time appearance is a completely erratic and unexplained phenomenon.

Zeref's time range is only a few meters. Yama and co can kill everyone but him from outside that distance and faster than they will react


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2016)

yeah thats right

she totally has no fucking idea bout them


----------



## fyhb (Mar 17, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> Lol but since OP has stated nothing, to go by we can only assume they are acting as they do in the storyline.



Or instead of making it extra complicated for no reason we can assume this is a regular battle between two teams that are working together, I have literally never heard your argument in any other verse battle thread.

----

Anyways Urahara creates a 1000 different possible outcomes for the battle beforehand, there's no prep in this case and the info they had on the Quincies was extreme. Possibly some outcomes were made in the midst of battle but this match would end instantly so there's no chance for that  because either teams can kill the other fast, in this case Bleach in pure speed and DC and FT with hax.

----

On Ultear's case she did come out of nowhere as a conceptual being in a remote village on a small planet sized continent, so her range is likely massive. 

Zeref can allow people to move in his timestop.

----

But can someone tell me what happens if Meredy just uses  spell on Kenpachi and Yama, and kills herself. The FT team can now win just by the 5 dragons and Acnologia fighting.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 17, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> yeah thats right
> 
> she totally has no fucking idea bout them



Typical FT dialogue


----------



## fyhb (Mar 17, 2016)

Liquid said:


> what is this teleport or whatever you're talking about? Ultear and her aged self are not physically connected magic or otherwise, in other words granny ultear has no business in this argument, not even minutely. No magic range or anything, that time appearance is a completely erratic and unexplained phenomenon.
> 
> Zeref's time range is only a few meters. Yama and co can kill everyone but him from outside that distance and faster than they will react



Why are you assuming Zeref has a range


----------



## Imagine (Mar 17, 2016)

slayedigneel said:


> Lol but since OP has stated nothing, to go by we can only assume they are acting as they do in the storyline.





Melzalgald said:


> Or instead of making it extra complicated for no reason we can assume this is a regular battle between two teams that are working together, I have literally never heard your argument in any other verse battle thread.



ACTUALLY if the OP states nothing then the default rules are speed unequal, bloodlusted, no knowledge. 

If it's a 1v1 then they fight in Roast with a 20m-30m distance.

Since this is a team vs verse thread then the team is invading a verse while the verse is doing what the fuck ever.

We know the location here so the team starts at some randomized point in the verse.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 17, 2016)

Imagine said:


> ACTUALLY if the OP states nothing then the default rules are speed unequal, bloodlusted, no knowledge.
> 
> If it's a 1v1 then they fight in Roast with a 20m-30m distance.
> 
> ...



So the team is spread out as well?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 17, 2016)

No the team is together.


----------



## manidk (Mar 17, 2016)

Melzalgald said:


> So the team is spread out as well?



No, the team is dropped into the verse randomly, but all together.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 17, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> yeah thats right
> 
> she totally has no fucking idea bout them





> Ultear's literal explanation for why she was at the battlefield was "I don't know what I'm doing here". *While they shared a mental link*, her body and abilities were abstractions that existed separately from her real self



The first response


----------



## fyhb (Mar 17, 2016)

But would they go throughout the verse together or spread out


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 17, 2016)

Werewolf Koma gona rip a dragon open like Sentry ripped Ares apart.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 17, 2016)

Melzalgald said:


> But would they go throughout the verse together or spread out



Depends on the characters I guess. Typically the OP would have to state things like that.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 17, 2016)

They'd go together. There's no prep involved so why expect any kind of coordination? Its a clusterfuck by default


----------



## Imagine (Mar 18, 2016)

Can...can I see the timestop feat?


----------



## fyhb (Mar 18, 2016)

Dimaria: 

Zeref:


----------



## Imagine (Mar 18, 2016)

K, looks legit enough. 

But you're going to need some solid evidence that Zeref has no range on that shit. If it has no range then can he timestop the entire planet or universe?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 18, 2016)

from the panels the range is only shown to be 20-30 meters at the most.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 18, 2016)

Dimaria stopped the whole battlefield she was in
20-30 meters aint even covering the craters she did while time was stopped


----------



## Revan Reborn (Mar 18, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Dimaria stopped the whole battlefield she was in
> 20-30 meters aint even covering the craters she did while time was stopped



I was referring to zeref..... Dimaria's range was easily a few kilometers.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, now Zaraki has a Bankai.  Fairy Tail is seriously f***ed.


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 7, 2016)

So.... Yeah, why are people talking about prep when it's never listed in the beginning pages?
IIRC timestop isn't casual for any of the FT cast, we're dealing with IC bloodlust due to a lack of anything listed otherwise, and this'd be in the RoSaT at standard distance.
Give FT distance and prep and they take this, but this looks more like a straight fight than anything else.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 7, 2016)

timestop is extremely casual for both zeref and dimaria 
and the latter uses it as her most basic move even for playing around pranks
regardless i dont think they have prep here yeah


----------



## Sablés (Apr 7, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Well, now Zaraki has a Bankai.  Fairy Tail is seriously f***ed.



Well ignoring that you've all but admtitted to creating a spite thread

this doesn't change anything, all we know is that kenpachi is unquantifiably stronger than before...only he was already much stronger than anyone else in FT to begin with. The problem was hax which he still can't do shit about.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 15, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> timestop is extremely casual for both zeref and dimaria
> and the latter uses it as her most basic move even for playing around pranks
> regardless i dont think they have prep here yeah



Given all the people bringing up time-stop, would it have been fair if prep was included?

I chose Fairy Tail as a *method of test*, since the recent arc has finally introduced enough Bankai to validate a Gotei 13 Vs. thread where characters with Bankai are not limited by us not knowing what their Bankai can do.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 15, 2016)

Give it a rest.


----------

